# A fear based system



## Cheddar Cheese (Oct 1, 2021)

In light of this week's news out of the NWSL, this article resonates and is worth a read. I would say especially for those of us with DD ballers.









						How the structure of sports protects abusers of power
					

A sobering wave of NWSL allegations and dismissals has shined a spotlight on the harmful environment players must cope with




					theathletic.com


----------



## MacDre (Oct 2, 2021)

Good read as soccer has obvious problems top to bottom.  I think weak feeble minded parents are a huge part of the problem.  I’m very surprised by the lack of interest in this thread.

Where are the parents that have been so vocal about letting their daughters negotiate with college and professional coaches alone despite there being a gross inequity in bargaining power?

Where are the parents that question nothing and think it’s beneficial to isolate their kids in a club soccer ecosystem?

Where are the parents that think it’s beneficial for their players development to play in letter leagues where the vast majority of players lack basic fundamentals in hopes that there player will be seen by a college coach?


----------



## crush (Oct 2, 2021)

Welp, I was trying to explain what I witnessed three/four/five years ago but I got attacked, labeled and called so many names, I had to change my avatar 7xs....lol.  I got PMs that were threatening and hateful as well.  I got called Barney and was told to STFU so many times I lost count.  So here I stand today to tell of you, WTF up!!!!  Now, we can all help to fix the obvious problems for the female soccer player in the USA.  Soccer should be loved, not hated.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Oct 2, 2021)

I see many parents that get blinded by wanting to get on XYZ super team.

What they don't see is that coaches at that level have 3-4 potential players that they want to recruit for each role. There isn't 30+ candidates coaches can pick from at any point in time. (As some coaches might try to imply)

If your player is good enough coaches will be reprimanded for playing games with parents regarding bringing talent on.

This is why it's always best to work with multiple teams, coaches at any point in time + attend as many tryouts as possible. Best case scenario is your player will be in a "bidding war" between super team coaches. Worst case scenario is your player won't make the super team but alternatives will be available.

Regarding women + predator coaches, parents need to let players know that there's no issue if they decide to walk away from a coach/team. If you're good enough there will always be somewhere to play. If you're not good enough there will be local leagues where you can practice and get better. Don't let an over the hill coach determine your self value or worth.


----------



## outside! (Oct 4, 2021)

NCAA women's sports are next up.


----------

